# Strong women and penis size



## Laffy (Mar 21, 2012)

Although this thread is to stand on its own, it is relatedto the closed thread related to Do women crave larger penises and the manycomments made by TWN. Hopefully there can be mature discussion on this topic. 

First off, I am a male and heterosexual. Second, I agreewith you about the double standard in society. Men can go around and send alltypes of communication that bigger breasts are better (which I disagree with)and when women do the same thing about penis size they are marginalized. At onetime in my life I thought the sexual objectification of men might be good(e.g., similar to Hooter’s restaurant, creating a female one that could becalled “Wieners and Sausages” where men wear speedos and only men with sausagesget jobs) – but I have come to re-think this. 

Don’t you think that women resisting size all together (beit breast or penis) are powerful and independent women? Sometime ago I came across this website thatshowed a black man on a nude beach talking with a white woman. This black man hada huge penis and the video showed it going from a huge flaccid state to a hugeerect state. The chat on the forum was interesting related to the woman on thevideo. The male comments were all about how the woman kept taking quick looksat it, as if she couldn’t help herself. The female comments – much fewer – outlinedhow she was resisting his size and that if she wanted to look more she wouldhave – outlining that this woman was a strong women who did not care. I am notsure about the forum rules if I can post the video – and sadly it has all sortof racist undertones (about Black men) – but the female comments made me thinkthat a strong and independent women – ormen – are those who can step outside of the social “bigger-is-better” frameworkthat seems to be pervasive in society. And as such, I have always thought womenare much stronger in this area.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 14, 2009)

Well I know which one is aesthetically better, but the person behind the penis is far more important than his penis size, in my book.


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

She is not a "strong woman who does not care", otherwise she would walk away. If he had a shrimp of a dick, would she still be with him? (Or, would this whole topic even be valid? lol)

Men have evolved a special ability to tell the size of breasts from quite a long distance, presumably about 100 metres (I've heard in a *serious* documentary). Plus, considering the social connotations of exposing your dick compared to your breast, I don't think the comparison can be made. Imagine the headlines if a famous man accidentally showed his dick and it got caught on camera? Compared to when a famous actress accidentally shows her breast.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Why are you comparing breasts to penises? It makes zero sense. The penis actually performs a function during sex, and it can be too small to reach the place it needs to.

Breast attraction is a fetish. It has nothing to do with functionality during intercourse. Perhaps compare small penises to vaginas that are extremely stretched out to the point that even a man of average size can't gain any satisfaction inside it. 

Its ludicrous to compare breast fetishism to an actual technical issue that can arise during sex.

As for this 'bigger is better' weirdness -- well I have seen a poll at some point that showed how most women don't prefer anything over 7.5 inches I believe it was. 

If anything its men themselves who are perpetuating this 'bigger muhdick is, the more manly I am' myth.


----------



## koalaroo (Nov 25, 2011)

@Promethea pretty much summed up what I thought was relevant, plus I already summed up a bunch of stuff in that closed thread. Can we stop bringing up these ridiculous topics?


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

koalaroo said:


> @Promethea pretty much summed up what I thought was relevant, plus I already summed up a bunch of stuff in that closed thread. *Can we stop bringing up these ridiculous topics?*


Wouldn't it be nice.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

It is interesting that you got the point of that thread. Im not sure how many others got it, because I had to close it due to a moderator blocking me [or something like that] from my own damn thread. People saying I was giving in to trolling, when in reality the entire *concept of the thread was to troll in order to bring out the women who are more comfortable objectifying themselves, then being honest about men.*

That thread was also a "fuck you" to the "Do men like curly hair". This is a forum where intellectuals should be able to speak their minds freely. 

*People constantly said "who the fuck cares about penis size" in my thread, but went on and on about curl haired women, and why men dont like it. And to that I say "who the fuck cares about hair?".
*
Now on to the meat and potatoes.



Laffy said:


> *Don’t you think that women resisting size all together (beit breast or penis) are powerful and independent women? *



*
No, I think they are weak. You show me a woman that is afraid of her sexuality (what she likes, and is sexually attracted to), and I will break down her mind to show a scared little girl.
**
Women dont talk about their sexuality because they are afraid they will be labeled a slut. Just like bullying in school, women that choose to slut-shame are often dealing with "slut" issues of their own.* Some have a repressed sexual nature, others were sexually assaulted, others are simply not comfortable with themselves.
_*
Men are often taught, by women, that life is never going to treat them well if they are losers. Women are taught that life will treat them well if they are NOT sluts. Men are taught to work toward something, while women are taught to walk in the opposite direction; to stay an immature virgin until a stronger power (a man) says she can move. *_
*
The most twisted part of this whole situation is that women, just like men, are taught by women. *
*
Some people are shocked when I tell them that I have never been called a slut by a man. Not a fuck-buddy, ex-partner, friend, enemy, or TROLL.*

It's because I wear my sexuality proudly. You don't like it? Well, that's fine. Nice meeting you. Keep it moving.

People also dont call me that because *they understand calling me a slut isnt an insult. Calling me stupid does more harm.*

*Women love to call me a slut.* They love to make up stories i their heads about how many sexual partner ive had, and try to justify my sexual ways.* I once had a woman call me a slut because I supported sex work, and thought it was disgusting that she looked down on women that had a certain number of sexual partners.* I asked her how many she had, and she told me (and everyone around) *six.* At the time, I had only *three. *Did I judge her? No, *I sat quietly and let the other intellectuals in the room lead her into the abyss that is her stupidity.*
*
Bullies are all the same. Their issues become your issues.
*
A few months ago I was sitting in a support group [ non-sexual] and after mentioning that I would be happier with my life if I got laid more, when the young woman next to me that was sexually assaulted by her uncle as a child told me *"Well, maybe if you stopped putting yourself out there, men would come around. You cant just be all slutty, guys dont like that.", *and after she gave me that piece of "knowledge" I began to feel sorry for her. I hadnt had sex in a year. But she assumed I was fucking all of my neighbors. I didnt get angry then, and I dont get angry now when women slut-shame ME. I can take it, other women cannot.* I do call people like her out, but there are no words that can get through to them. If I believed in a god, Im sure id pray for them, asking god to give them a clue about LIFE.*

[Straight] Women are afraid of masculinity, and afraid of their own sexual desires. I was born an oddball kid, so *I naturally had the mental equipment necessary for tackling my own sexuality. Ive never listened to what other people thought I should be, and I will likely stay in this box.*
*
At the end of every day women make it difficult for other women to find their sexual self, not men.

*
[some]Men have an appreciation for feminine beauty. They accept that they would probably die walking in 7-inch heels, and they enjoy the women that do it everyday. They support women. Do they want to fuck them also? Of course. 
A man can support *women *without respecting *a woman*. Meaning he can support other women [friends, sisters, mothers, future lovers] and still have no respect for a specific woman.

*Women on the other had dont have an appreciation for masculine traits.* Some women even think they could be a better man than most walking around. [NOT referring to TRANS people] That is sad. Women cant see the beauty (attraction) in men.* Women are uncomfortable by male genitalia, and that is sad. Because straight women are attracted to men.*

Straight men like tits. And vaginas. Pretty much everything attached to a woman, men love. Women on the other hand pick specific things they like. They like looking at hard penises, but not soft ones. *They also only want to see a penis when they are turned on.* 
*
Ask a man during his lunch hour if he wants to see some tits [OR some GOOD porn], and Im sure he'll be game.

*Society, as a whole, is not comfortable with women being sexual beings. Women are often seen as non-sexual in our nature; it is OK for us to be used as a sexual object, but not to receive or lust after sexual gratification. Women have pushed slut shaming to another level by accepting it as normal, and I find this unsettling.

*I feel lonely as a woman. I can stand on my own just fine, but it makes me sad to know that there is no such thing as a strong sisterhood.

Its nice to see someone intelligent enough too see through the madness. When dealing with intellectuals, there is always a valid reason for extreme measures. Now take that, and run with it.*


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Promethea said:


> Breast attraction is a fetish. It has nothing to do with functionality during intercourse. Perhaps compare small penises to vaginas that are extremely stretched out to the point that even a man of average size can't gain any satisfaction inside it.


A penis can be a fetish, just as a womans breasts can be. And men sit around and talk about how tight or loose womens vagina's are, all the time. Ive participated in these discussions. Some men think its the tightness that brings on pleasure, others dont care as much about tightens, and just prefer a very, erm, wet vagina. I dont get it fully because i dont have a penis, but I respect their views and opinions.

You and everyone else should respect peoples opinions.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

TWN said:


> A penis can be a fetish, just as a womans breasts can be. And men sit around and talk about how tight or loose womens vagina's are, all the time. Ive participated in these discussions. Some men think its the tightness that brings on pleasure, others dont care as much about tightens, and just prefer a very, erm, wet vagina. I dont get it fully because i dont have a penis, but I respect their views and opinions.
> 
> You and everyone else should respect peoples opinions.


Sorry, but facts trump someone's "opinion" -- and may I remind you and everyone else that you admitted to trolling everyone in the last thread about this.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Penis size is ridiculous, but not a bunch of people going on about curly hair looking like pubic hair?

Pseudo-intellectualism at its best.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

TWN said:


> A penis can be a fetish, just as a womans breasts can be.


Fetish
_Noun_

1. an object regarded with awe as being the embodiment or habitation of a potent spirit or as having magical potency.

2. any object, idea, etc., eliciting unquestioning reverence, respect, or devotion

3.Psychology . any object or nongenital part of the body that causes a habitual erotic response or fixation.


http://www.dsm5.org/Documents/Sex and GID Lit Reviews/Paraphilias/KAFKADSM2.pdf


Put bluntly. No the penis cannot be a fetish. It is a genital organ. A fetish is usually a form of paraphilia.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Promethea said:


> Sorry, but facts trump someone's "opinion" -- and may I remind you and everyone else that you admitted to trolling everyone in the last thread about this.



I said multiple times, "You all know WHY im trolling" They didnt get it, and you still dont.

I saw dozens of topics by men sharing opinions about women, but once a woman steps up and wants to talk about a mans member [penis] she is shot down. By other women.

This is the sex and relationships section, if I am not mistaken.


----------



## Adythiel (Jun 28, 2012)

TWN said:


> And men sit around and talk about how tight or loose womens vagina's are, all the time. Ive participated in these discussions.


This is a fallacy. In the 12 years of regular get togethers I've had with my male friends, not once have we even broached this subject. Not even close. We rarely even talk about women in general. There are so many more interesting topics for us to discuss.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Paradox1987 said:


> Fetish
> _Noun_
> 
> 1. an object regarded with awe as being the embodiment or habitation of a potent spirit or as having magical potency.
> ...


A penis in a nonsexual context can be a fetish, if you want to go beyond the dictionary.com definitions.

But technically, I suppose it cant. I just happens to know about human sexuality, and fetishes.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

Adythiel said:


> This is a fallacy. In the 12 years of regular get togethers I've had with my male friends, not once have we even broached this subject. Not even close. We rarely even talk about women in general. There are so many more interesting topics for us to discuss.



That is you. I talk with my male friends about sex every time we get together. Those are your friends, these are mine. And when we have our get-together, its a mixed crowd. Not just 6 guys and a chick sitting in a room taking about vaginas. That would be a bit awkward.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

TWN said:


> I said multiple times, "You all know WHY im trolling" They didnt get it, and you still dont.
> 
> I saw dozens of topics by men sharing opinions about women, but once a woman steps up and wants to talk about a mans member [penis] she is shot down. By other women.
> 
> This is the sex and relationships section, if I am not mistaken.


I read the thread, and no one was shooting you down simply because you were talking about female preferences in male qualities. Some of them took issue with the way it was being presented, and others were simply sharing their -opinion- that they don't care if a male has a large penis or not. 

I got the impression that those who were saying they don't prefer huge penises were being accused of not being very forthcoming. As you said however, people are in fact entitled to their opinions -- and they are entitled to theirs. 

You might also get different responses in another community. Many people here aren't terribly sexually focused.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

Since when did it stop being about compatibility? Some sizes are uncomfortable in certain positions for some women.

As for the question in the OP, I'd really rather not begin trying to approach it.


----------



## Paradox1987 (Oct 9, 2010)

TWN said:


> A penis in a nonsexual context can be a fetish, if you want to go beyond the dictionary.com definitions.


Yeah, I didn't fancy reproducing the Oxford English Dictionary definition; they're not hugely different. By a penis in a nonsexual context I assume you mean an idea similar to the Hindu concept of the Shivling. Or the penis of lord shiva which is worshipped by many. Ok, in such a context yes, fetish would be the correct word. Though, icon, deity etc would be better word options. A religious fetish and sexual fetish are different things though. In sexual terms, a fetish is sexual deviance, AKA paraphilia.



> But technically, I suppose it cant. I just happens to know about human sexuality, and fetishes.


I'm sure you do. As I'm sure do other members too. But the problem is that the word fetish is a word, and is thus subject to the rules of grammar over and above the rules of sexuality. If any such rules can be said to exist that is.


----------



## Adythiel (Jun 28, 2012)

TWN said:


> That is you. I talk with my male friends about sex every time we get together. Those are your friends, these are mine. And when we have our get-together, its a mixed crowd. Not just 6 guys and a chick sitting in a room taking about vaginas. That would be a bit awkward.


I'm male so I'm pretty sure that qualifies me as being a man. As are my friends. You very clearly stated *"And men sit around and talk**" *which lumps my friends and I into that group. We don't talk about vaginas, thus we cannot be lumped into your statement that men sit around and talk hence the fallacy. You are doing the very thing you are clamoring against with statements like that.


----------



## TWN (Feb 16, 2012)

And again, women hijack the thread. Let men speak. Im going silent, hoping that men will chime in and give their thoughts on laffys topic, and ignore the hate that is coming from my closed topic.

People think about and participate in sex everyday. Sex IS NORMAL.


----------



## Carmine Ermine (Mar 11, 2012)

SlowPoke68 said:


> Oh, and most guys think they want a girl with big tits, but when it gets down to it most of them don't know what to do with them.


I would have any kind of discussion about sex. It would be refreshing. I have been interested in the subject since the age of 5. Unfortunately I haven't had any success whatsoever in it yet and I'm nearly 23. "Must be something wrong with me", right? Actually no, it's other peoples' jealousy that gets in my way: Men violently oppose me because they want to show that the coolest dude in town can fail because of their own personal cockblock (making me their major target for violent blocking tactics). Women also reject me because they want the ego boost of rejecting the coolest dude in town. Thus I still have no success and I'm still a virgin at almost 23. Being super-amazing has its down side.

But I really have no qualms about discussing anything. Sex is trivial compared to other things like certain darker aspects of religion and politics (which include the reason why most people, at least in the UK, even have the horrible attitude I talked about in the above paragraph). Plus, sex is there to be enjoyed and there's no logical reason behind "what to do" or anything like that.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Carmine Ermine said:


> I would have any kind of discussion about sex. It would be refreshing. I have been interested in the subject since the age of 5. Unfortunately I haven't had any success whatsoever in it yet and I'm nearly 23. "Must be something wrong with me", right? Actually no, it's other peoples' jealousy that gets in my way: Men violently oppose me because they want to show that the coolest dude in town can fail because of their own personal cockblock (making me their major target for violent blocking tactics). Women also reject me because they want the ego boost of rejecting the coolest dude in town. Thus I still have no success and I'm still a virgin at almost 23. Being super-amazing has its down side.


Obviously, you need to move to another town where you aren't so cool by comparison.



Carmine Ermine said:


> But I really have no qualms about discussing anything. Sex is trivial compared to other things like certain darker aspects of religion and politics (which include the reason why most people, at least in the UK, even have the horrible attitude I talked about in the above paragraph). Plus, sex is there to be enjoyed and there's no logical reason behind "what to do" or anything like that.


Sex is off-limits because it's a lot more personal than religion or politics, and unlike those two, we usually can do something about sex. So if some guy complains about how he wishes he had another inch or two, it would be fair game to tell him "well, why don't you lose weight? Your gut and fat pubic area are depriving you of some length there, tubby." People are also hesitant to reveal what they don't know about the topic that seems to determine whether or not you are a real hombre. Like the guys I talk to who think women pee out of their clits. They probably should take some basic anatomy course before trying to operate the equipment. So, there's accountability in certain ways . . . see?


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

SlowPoke68 said:


> Like the guys I talk to who think women pee out of their clits. They probably should take some basic anatomy course before trying to operate the equipment.


O_O

What the hell? Are you serious?

The clitoris doesn't double as a sexual and urinary organ as the penis does. It's sole purpose is sexual pleasure. It's... baffling to me that you would have grown men who don't know this.

SMDH


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Master Mind said:


> O_O
> 
> What the hell? Are you serious?
> 
> ...


Yes, serious as a heart attack. And I'm talking about guys in their 30's and 40's who have been around the block a few times. And don't get me started on what they don't know about birth control, conception, STD's, etc. 

Of course, women are oftentimes just as in the dark about things. With one 35 yr old woman I had to stop in the middle of things to explain ovulation. They also tend to think they can't get pregnant unless the guy comes in the vagina. 

It's both sad and amusing to me that we know a lot more about our cell phones than the way our bodies work, especially considering ignorance in regards to sex can get us killed or tied down with an unwanted pregnancy. Both of those consequences are a bit worse than choosing a phone with a screen that's too small to play Angry Birds. But here we are . . .


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Master Mind said:


> O_O
> 
> What the hell? Are you serious?
> 
> ...


Yes, serious as a heart attack. And I'm talking about guys in their 30's and 40's who have been around the block a few times. And don't get me started on what they don't know about birth control, conception, STD's, etc. 

Of course, women are oftentimes just as in the dark about things. With one 35 yr old woman I had to stop in the middle of things to explain ovulation. They also tend to think they can't get pregnant unless the guy comes in the vagina. 

It's both sad and amusing to me that we know a lot more about our cell phones than the way our bodies work, especially considering ignorance in regards to sex can get us killed or tied down with an unwanted pregnancy. Both of those consequences are a bit worse than choosing a phone with a screen that's too small to play Angry Birds. But here we are . . .


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

SlowPoke68 said:


> Yes, serious as a heart attack. And I'm talking about guys in their 30's and 40's who have been around the block a few times. And don't get me started on what they don't know about birth control, conception, STD's, etc.
> 
> Of course, women are oftentimes just as in the dark about things. With one 35 yr old woman I had to stop in the middle of things to explain ovulation. They also tend to think they can't get pregnant unless the guy comes in the vagina.
> 
> It's both sad and amusing to me that we know a lot more about our cell phones than the way our bodies work, especially considering ignorance in regards to sex can get us killed or tied down with an unwanted pregnancy. Both of those consequences are a bit worse than choosing a phone with a screen that's too small to play Angry Birds. But here we are . . .


Unfreakingbelievable.

I myself have known people who don't understand the fact that the pill *does nothing against STDs*. It is designed to prevent *pregnancies*. How in the world can people be so ignorant?

Quite frankly, if you don't possess some basic knowledge, then you have no business having sex. Plain and simple.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

eros5th said:


> Just another reason why I think dick size is just a fetish is the amount of "size queens" there are or gay men that only sleep with men with highly above average penises. In reality that just increases pain cuz it's not like they have a vagina that needs to get more pleasure. But I think they attach masculinity to it so even though it hurts them like hell they think they're getting more man in them or something lol


 You must know a whole different set of gay men than I do, because the ones I know are not interested in size, just in the fact that their lovers are competent. As for pain during anal sex, you must not have enjoyed it(if you partake), because the anus is a highly erogenous zone. It can be 
an amazing experience for people.

Maybe the preoccupation with size is a young gay thing. The older ones, not so much......... With us lesbians, not at all! :laughing:


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

i dont really see a correlation between how "strong" or "independent" a woman is and her desirable penis size. Im sorry if i was on a nude beach id be checking out every single penis. That IS the point of it being nude...is it not? Abnormal things get peoples' attention, whatever it may be. Think of Sesame Street, "which one of these things is not like the others?" If your penis is extra large or extra small, and im in a situation to gawk at it, I will. It doesnt mean that i am not a strong personality, nor that i am not independent. Perhaps if you have had ALOT of sexual partners, any penis size becomes less abnormal and therefore you are less surprised by size difference, and would look less but i wouldnt know.


----------



## Rachel Something (Jan 30, 2012)

SlowPoke68 said:


> Like the guys I talk to who think women pee out of their clits. They probably should take some basic anatomy course before trying to operate the equipment. So, there's accountability in certain ways . . . see?


Oh dear... that's even worse than people who think women pee out of their vaginas.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

At first I thought the title implied that strong women had larger penises, but oh well.




> Sometime ago I came across this website thatshowed a black man on a nude beach talking with a white woman.




Yeah, I saw that website too. _blackmenwithbigdickstalkingtowhitewomenatnudebeacheswhilegettingerect.com_ is known for its fantastic debate section.


----------



## Mendi the ISFJ (Jul 28, 2011)

Cormo said:


> At first I thought the title implied that strong women had larger penises, but oh well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man this cracked me up :laughing:


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

killerB said:


> You must know a whole different set of gay men than I do, because the ones I know are not interested in size, just in the fact that their lovers are competent. As for pain during anal sex, you must not have enjoyed it(if you partake), because the anus is a highly erogenous zone. It can be
> an amazing experience for people.
> 
> Maybe the preoccupation with size is a young gay thing. The older ones, not so much......... With us lesbians, not at all! :laughing:


Yea I'm not saying anal sex isn't pleasurable :tongue: But unless your ass is really stretched it's a bitch with a big one :laughing:

And yea I'd say that younger inexperienced gays are probably like that until they realize it from experience. But then there are still those that fetishize it and well... I'll just say they'll even use some unhuman size artifical things.


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

*in.time.out*


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> Like you mean, she was talking about it in the middle of 'it' and you had to stop to explain, things.


I mean as a 35 yr old she could no longer take hormonal birth control and we were, as it were, working without a net. I asked her if she knew her cycles and if she might be ovulating. "Whaaats . . . uh . . . what's that???"



Ningsta Kitty said:


> I have GOT to be misunderstanding this one.
> you mean I can get pregnant by means OTHER than cum swimming it's way up my fallopian tubes through my vagina? *WOW!!!* _
> *works in health care - crazy confused*
> I don't mean to poke on you slow poke but honey, either you worded that pretty crazy or I'm just crazy ...
> _


_

Guys don't need to ejaculate to get the woman with child. Precum has swimmers in it. Most guys leak a little during the pumping action. That's why pulling out is only about 50-60% effective. Believe me: Lived through that one._


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

. double post . . . . . ..


----------



## Master Mind (Aug 15, 2011)

ningsta kitty said:


> like you mean, she was talking about it in the middle of 'it' and you had to stop to explain, things. *wow*. I have got to be misunderstanding this one.


ROFL

:laughing:


----------



## petite libellule (Jul 4, 2012)

SlowPoke68 said:


> I mean as a 35 yr old she could no longer take hormonal birth control and we were, as it were, working without a net. I asked her if she knew her cycles and if she might be ovulating. "Whaaats . . . uh . . . what's that???"
> 
> 
> 
> Guys don't need to ejaculate to get the woman with child. Precum has swimmers in it. Most guys leak a little during the pumping action. That's why pulling out is only about 50-60% effective. Believe me: Lived through that one.



Okkkkkay. you win. the wording made me laugh. sorry


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

eros5th said:


> Yea I'm not saying anal sex isn't pleasurable :tongue: But unless your ass is really stretched it's a bitch with a big one :laughing:


Word. I'm so glad I got advice and warnings from my gay friends before partaking. They told me all about the best prep and the downside of "shitting pencils for a week". LMAO. My friends are funny. 

It does take some work to make it enjoyable. Men with huge-ass penises (no pun) should just be more aware when they are asking to go through the back door. That is a huge undertaking.


----------



## sparkles (Mar 2, 2011)

Bigger is better is bullshit. 

I've had mind-blowing sex with average sized men. I've had painful sex with large men.

I think honestly, a larger man may think he doesn't have to learn anything. But mostly, I don't care. It's about what he does with what he has.


----------



## CoopV (Nov 6, 2011)

Ningsta Kitty said:


> I just barfed a little. Then swallowed it.


Lol sorry I'm just being frank XD


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Do with them? Most women do not enjoy tit fucking, just fyi.


 Are there statistics about this?


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

SlowPoke68 said:


> Guys generally don't talk seriously about sex at all, in my experience.
> 
> We are full of bluster and things like "Yeah, I fucked that bitch all night long. Hehehehe" or "I had her, yeah . . ." or tell some dirty jokes and stories and such. Then we do high-fives and talk about money, cars, sports, poetry, music, politics, and just about everything but sex.
> 
> ...


Maybe your guy friends thought what you were saying was gross or inappropriate. I have encountered men who think anal sex is gross. I have encountered men who don't want to hear men talk about doing specific sex acts with certain women because they don't like thinking about that women. And some men do not like details, because they simply don't want to think about YOU doing it.

I know as a woman my mom or my sisters don't want specific graphic details, though we can speak frankly in generalities about sex acts, or ask each other questions. I only usually go into detail about my sex life in a relatively anonymous manner on-line or whatever, and I NEVER talk about sex acts with a person that other people on a forum would know, because that's inappropriate. Only with people they have never encountered who will never be on that forum, and even then, never use names or post pics, for obvious reasons.

As for penis size, yes, it matters. Some men are too large. Some men are too small. Some women do say they miss sex with a guy who was otherwise a bum or a jerk, they may just not have said it in front of you. 

Personally, I am not strict about penis size, but I don't want someone who is so large that it is uncomfortable or painful, or so small that it feels it could be a finger. Medium is good, average is good, and it depends on how it is used.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> Are there statistics about this?


It's about as erotic as fucking someone's elbow, armpit, or soles of their feet. They're doing it for your benefit. Most women have nipple sensitivity, not erotic sensitivity on the larger mammary area. 

I've NEVER met a woman who said "oh I love tit fucking." Never.


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

=_= there is something such as being too thick "Dude...we need to fuck more so I can strech...you are too thick! Slowly plz..."...or the dreaded "You are stabbing my organs! Don't push it so far in!"....being too long.

Anything very thick over 20 cm is overkill and problematic during sex. It requires some creative fucking imo. I agree that mostly men tend to push this "bigger is better" BS, probably because of insecurity or just plain competition.

:mellow: seeing a HUGE dick...well...it does take a strong person to look away because its soo freakishly unusual. Do you turn away from a butnaked person running down the street? Nay! You look because its unusual.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I don't have any problems talking about sex with my male friends provided they are of a certain distance; either very close, or acquantial. There are some guys who I just don't talk about it to even though I've been friends with them for ages.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

fourtines said:


> It's about as erotic as fucking someone's elbow, armpit, or soles of their fit. They're doing it for your benefit. Most women have nipple sensitivity, not erotic sensitivity on the larger mammary area.
> 
> I've NEVER met a woman who said "oh I love tit fucking." Never.


 It was tongue-in-cheek, darling. 

It's fairly obvious that titwanking is something most women don't like, sort of how most men don't really like cunnilingis but resign themselves to the fate of doing it sometimes anyway.


----------



## Thalassa (Jun 10, 2010)

Diphenhydramine said:


> It was tongue-in-cheek, darling.
> 
> It's fairly obvious that titwanking is something most women don't like, sort of how most men don't really like cunnilingis but resign themselves to the fate of doing it sometimes anyway.


You mean some men don't like cunnilingus. Some love it. Same thing with women and blow jobs.

I don't think tit fucking is comparable. Mostly it's just boring, it's not stressful or gross or anything.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

I can't say I've ever had a titwank or that I'm particularly interested in the idea (I also think it would be boring) but presumably there are a number of people out there who it greatly excites and some of them must be women, surely.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Diphenhydramine said:


> I don't have any problems talking about sex with my male friends provided they are of a certain distance; either very close, or acquantial. There are some guys who I just don't talk about it to even though I've been friends with them for ages.


This sucks. I was always hoping my mate shared photos or at least said, "Damn, she is fucking so damn good, dude. "

So he is leaving it all for himself? Seriously, that sucks. 



Oh, btw. What are we talking about when we say "Size matters"? I have never broken up with a guy over his penis size. I will work with whatever my man has. It's gorgeous because it's him. Although, as I've said before, some are more difficult to deal with in different positions.

And the men I'm with also think my pussy is the gate of heaven. 

Are most of you not experiencing this feedback from your mate? Get rid of them.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> This sucks. I was always hoping my mate shared photos or at least said, "Damn, she is fucking so damn good, dude. "


 No, we do do that, don't get me wrong. Just not with _everyone_.



pinkrasputin said:


> Are most of you not experiencing this feedback from your mate? Get rid of them.


 I don't have sexual partners who I get to know well enough to discuss 'feedback,' unfortunately.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Diphenhydramine said:


> It's fairly obvious that titwanking is something most women don't like, *sort of how most men don't really like cunnilingis but resign themselves to the fate of doing it sometimes anyway.*


 I don't find this with "most men" so I feel this might say more about you than any of your pisans.


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

It's all relative.


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Relative?


----------



## Diluted (Aug 16, 2012)

I'm having a hard time understanding the original question and how it spun into this....


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

Diluted said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding the original question and how it spun into this....


Just answer the OP and you'll be fine.


----------



## Kormoran (Mar 15, 2012)

koalaroo said:


> I'd suck on that if I wasn't on a diet. :tongue:


Well, there's always Diet Coke :tongue:








_You have to click it to enlarge it, which is kind of kills the point, but is, ironically, relevant to the subject of this thread._


----------



## Hosker (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm not entirely sure what is meant by "resisting size". As in, size not being a factor when choosing a partner? No, I don't think it takes a strong, independent woman to do that; as far as I can see, most consider other factors more important.


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Maybe your guy friends thought what you were saying was gross or inappropriate. I have encountered men who think anal sex is gross. I have encountered men who don't want to hear men talk about doing specific sex acts with certain women because they don't like thinking about that women. And some men do not like details, because they simply don't want to think about YOU doing it.
> 
> I know as a woman my mom or my sisters don't want specific graphic details, though we can speak frankly in generalities about sex acts, or ask each other questions. I only usually go into detail about my sex life in a relatively anonymous manner on-line or whatever, and I NEVER talk about sex acts with a person that other people on a forum would know, because that's inappropriate. Only with people they have never encountered who will never be on that forum, and even then, never use names or post pics, for obvious reasons.
> 
> ...


Well, thank you for the feedback, though it seems you have laid it on a bit heavy with the pop-your-bubble prissy act, which is the feedback I'll give you! Rather than to sarcastically bow before your droning besserwisser thing, I'll ask you how many times you've found yourself in the center of a sexual conversation among middle-aged men who had been drinking a bit, in an apartment, by yourself?


----------



## SlowPoke68 (Apr 26, 2010)

fourtines said:


> Do with them? Most women do not enjoy tit fucking, just fyi.


This is not about tit-fucking.

Aren't you a little too young for this forum?


----------



## Laffy (Mar 21, 2012)

Diluted said:


> I'm having a hard time understanding the original question and how it spun into this....



Thanks for asking -- but I am going to give up on this thread. The last 10-20 posts have been way off topic and I probable did not do a good job of framing it.


----------

